# Slingshot League target on Christmas day



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a quicky, after seeing SlingGal's league vid i decided to have a try.

Using the "Dragon" design by Hrawk, Light bands with Dear leather.
Used 3/8".

5m distance.
5 Shots.
Scored 21.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Way to go, bud!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done bud.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... You're making my pouch finger itch.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Great shooting Danny!

-Restita


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, i need to improve on my focus.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ray, can you post a link to the official tsrgets? The one I saw earlier had about a 1" bull? Seems as if they have changed.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Job Danny,,

I am right behind you with making a vid... just waiting for some real life stuff to straighten out.

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

https://sites.google.com/site/leagueofslingshooting/official-targets


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Ray.
Phil


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Good Shootin' Danny


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We still need some of the rules ironed out in order to have a January start. I will keep you guys updated.


----------

